# SDS interest?



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

Some other people and I are getting together to do a group type buy for SDS standalone. We have enough people to get 20% off the price, but if we can get some more people we can get 25% off.
Is there anyone else that would be interested in SDS for their car? Email me if you have any questions. Thank you!


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

mmmm interesting. When is the deadline for the group buy.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (avw4me)*

I want to have it all wrapped up by Jan. 31st.


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

Waht would the final price be if 20 and 25% off? I need one, but was gonna wait... if, however, the price was right...


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (reflexbug)*

It depends on what system you get. The EM-4F w/coils retails for $1249 and a 3 bar MAP is $90. 25% off retail is $1004. 20% off retail is $1071.
The units are brand new shipped directly from SDS.


----------



## needspeedmk2gti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

hmm, that would be a sweet deal........... still deciding on 16vT project


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (needspeedmk2gti)*

I think SDS is really the only choice for low cost standalone. You don't have to wire your own harness and SDS support is the best I've seen.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

Does SDS have data logging?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: SDS interest? (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_Does SDS have data logging?

only downside


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (QuickA2)*

SDS doesn't have datalogging. 
I'm using the movie mode on my digicam to solve the datalogging problems while tuning.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

id love to get in on this. I might be able to get that kinda change together in a month. gotta put the motor on pause though.


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: SDS interest? (NVmyVW)*

count me in


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: SDS interest? (VW blk Jetta3)*

Let me know the outcome cause I might be interested


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (QuickA2)*

This buy is going through regardless, I need SDS soon!! I want to have all this ish tied up by the 3rd week in January.. Word up and get some more interest going!!


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

bump for more people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: SDS interest? (VW blk Jetta3)*

I'm in if someone else wants to pay for it









No $$


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: SDS interest? (2kjettaguy)*

I'm in! I need one for a VR6.


----------



## needspeedmk2gti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (12V GTI)*

its been decided, count me in for two!!
P.S. how many more people do we need to get 25%, cause i might know one more person


_Modified by needspeedmk2gti at 3:45 AM 1-2-2004_


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

Just saw the post. Count me in for sure. I was thinking about doing this same thing. I'm going to need one for my corrado VR6. Do you have the website. I need to read up on what a I need and the extra goods I can get too.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (martman45)*

The guidelines sheet I sent you has all the necessary SDS site links. 
This buy is looking better and better every day!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

yes it is. Lemme say that Steven is the man


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Steven is definitely the man.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (StevenT)*

bump for stevent i jumped on the first gb


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

bump for 25%


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW blk Jetta3* »_bump for 25%

I’m definitively IN for a SDS EM-4F w/coils.
Steven you got e-mailed!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (jernest)*

With all this going on, I almost feel like getting a second one.


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

i was already in on this and got mine in the mail already.....its soo purdy
but i only got 20% off.......damn you if you get 25% off


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Dorrado)*

Hehe, Ag, you can sign up for a 2nd one, get a cool 25% off








This is going real good, we'll have 10 people easy!


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_This is going real good, we'll have 10 people easy!

I think we need 11 people to get 25% off. So how far are we????


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (jernest)*

What options are needed to install SDS on a VR6?


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

I would like to know too. Which system should I get for my VR6 corrado? Options also?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (martman45)*

A EM4-6F with coils would do. You NEED a 3 bar MAP (for boost), perhaps a fuel pump relay or fast idle/AC solenoid if you needed them. The backlit LCD is a nice feature if you drive/tune at night.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Okay...I've consulted with my people[cough]wife[/cough] and I'm definitely in bro. I'll email you with the details.
Thanks, Jason


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

If any of you guyus need help,I've installed and tuned 4 cars with SDS,so when you guys get ready to install,we can start a SDS FAQ thread.................do yourselves a favor and copy the online manual and read it over and over to understand it,and get ourself some sort of wideband(unless you live near a tuner thart can hook you up).


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

I keep a copy of the manuals in the office for when I do my business hehe, can't waste time in there! I got my wideband and am set to start using it. 
The FAQ is a good idea there Mr. Piston


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

I am really debating this for my new setup (NA 2.1 16v). If I were to get the EM4-4F w/ coils, could I use the ABA crank sensor wheel, or would I have to fab up an external one? What about using a factory VW throttle body and switches? SDS says that the system will work on either low or high imped. injectors, is their any real advantage to either ? During this GB, could other accs. be ordered at the same time for the same discount? Just trying to setup a total conversion cost before taking the plunge







.
Garth


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (g60vw)*

SDS EM4-F requires that you mount a hall sensor by the crank pulley, and that you drill some holes in the pulley for sync magnets.
Is your throttle body OBD I or OBD II? OBD I TBs work fine. I recommend you go here http://www.sdsefi.com/program.html and download the EM4 and EM4-F manuals and read them. They will tell you everything about the setup.
In the way of operability, high or low impedance injectors will not make a difference (with SDS anyway). With high impedance injectors you do not need a resistor pack, but if you use low impedance injectors a resistor pack is required (supplied by SDS if needed).
All the accessories you purchase are also eligible for the discount.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Holy Piston, your guidance would be much appreciated


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Holy Piston, your guidance would be much appreciated









indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*

If you have not emailed me with your SDS system specs and sending information, please do so as soon as you can. I've emailed everyone and have not received ANY response from over half of you!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

I will be here to help you guys out anytime,just post when you need help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

sending mail today. Just had trouble choosing an injector size








Lee


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*

It's cool you got a buy together. I've been too busy with work to get in on it plus I need some stuff for the second ride otherwise I'd be in. Come this summer I'll be in for either an MSD buy or another sds buy


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Come June I might be able to do another SDS buy. We'll wait and see










_Modified by StevenT at 8:03 PM 1-5-2004_


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

im waiting on consulting with a friend on my specs. I will get it to you asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*

I'm in!!!! I want that 25% discount!
Dan Kraus


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

That's the spirit







We'll get this thing wrapped up soon enough.


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

ttt


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

I'm still don't know what to get. I'm new to to the stand alone system. My goal is to reach around 400 hp around 20 boost. Not sure on injector size? 
Steven T.. Do you think you could help me out? When is the deadline?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (martman45)*

I want to get this done by the 21st..
To even start to think about injector sizes, you need to state what size/type of motor you will be running as well as your desired horsepower figures.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

martman, #42 injectors should meet your goal, with a 4 bar regulator you should be able to hit well into the 400s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Never saw that you had an SLC hehe, yeah leebro61 made a good recommendation. You can get injectors from Scott F. Williams .


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

I am deff. in Come on 25%!!!!


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (boosted bora)*

Im sent...


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

I think I know what I want. Let me know if i'm missing anything. I'm going to get some 42lb injectors and 4 bar regulator later. 93 Corrado SLC VR6 2.8 engine. Looking to reach 400 hp.
1.MAP Sensors 2 Bar for engines running up to 15 psi (1 Bar) of boost 
2.Fuel Pump Relay 
3.Fast Idle
4.Base system prices USD: EM-4 6F- $1414
What do you think?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (martman45)*

Get the 3 bar MAP,it is easier to tune(less resolution) and one day you may want more than 15psi.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

martman45. Make sure you add the backlight option. That really helps out for those long nights on a lonely straight stretch of highway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

I think the backlit LCD is worth it.. You can always disconnect the programmer and take it inside with you if you don't want it to get too cold.


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

Does the programmer always have to be connected. I'm not really going to adjust my settings when i'm driving.


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (martman45)*

so how much is it for the basic kit, 3 bar, back lit lcd, and coils? I will buy my accessories later. I dont have that much money right now I just want to get the basic kit?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (martman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martman45* »_Does the programmer always have to be connected. I'm not really going to adjust my settings when i'm driving. 

It does not have to be plugged in. You can unplug both the mixture knob and programmer and put them away in the house or whatever. And even better, set the boost cut @ 1 psi and take out the programmer before you drop the car off at the 'ol alignement shop, and you're sure no one is going to have any fun in your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

EM4-4F with coils, 3 bar MAP, backlit LCD is $1389 retail, or $1111 after 20% off. I have to get everyone's information, then after I get that finalized, then I sent all the info to SDS, they approve it, we send them our money and we all get systems


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

i whant in .. but u know i need monye .. lol 
here peeps help me get in this 
stuff i got for sale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1182340
i also have stuff in my sig


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*

email sent. I would be in if we get 25% off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

I believe we need one more person, which would be you, to get the 25%


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Well you could count me in then! THe only question I have is since they are in Canada....and I will be paying them directly..they will be shipping it straight to me right? Cause I cant afford to have the item come accross the US border cause I will get hammered with dutie and taxes out my &$*#(@.
Im in the process of talkin to my mechanic to see what exact system I need.


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
It does not have to be plugged in. You can unplug both the mixture knob and programmer and put them away in the house or whatever. And even better, set the boost cut @ 1 psi and take out the programmer before you drop the car off at the 'ol alignement shop, and you're sure no one is going to have any fun in your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm sorry but i'm a little confused by what your saying. So I don't need it all the time? I was going to have it tuned right and then take it out. I have those friends that when you tell them not to touch things thats the first thing they grab when I turn my back. I hate to have someone adjust my settings when i'm not looking.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (martman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martman45* »_I'm sorry but i'm a little confused by what your saying. So I don't need it all the time? I was going to have it tuned right and then take it out. I have those friends that when you tell them not to touch things thats the first thing they grab when I turn my back. I hate to have someone adjust my settings when i'm not looking.

You can take off the programmer no problem. There is also a "settings lock" function, but it's easy to take out. Just lock your settings, take off the programmer and you have no probs.
Another thing that is fun, is that you can set the boost cut to 1 psi or like -3 and take off the programmer, so when you leave your car somewhere and a mechanic needs to road test it or whatever, when ever he tries to floor it or boot the car, it'll just cut out. That way you're sure no one will be ripping around your town with it. I've heard of mechanics taking customer cars for saturday night cruising. Just tell them when you drop off the car "the car cuts out if you press the gas too much, I know what the problem is, I'll fix it later so don't worry about it" ... that way they don't spend 3 hours trying to find the problem for ya ...


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

hahaha thats awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*

Since you are in Canada they will ship the unit directly to you. Since you are in Canada, shipping is free actually








Email me for more info, [email protected]


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Im'd some questions..


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (fuzznuts)*

ttt


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*

Sorry for the delay guys...I am still in. I will be calling my mechanic tomorrow to find out exactly what I need.
Are we getting -%25 yet?


----------



## needspeedmk2gti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

injector question, shooting for 200-220hp, out of a 1.8l 16v and around 300 out of a 2L 16v, what injectors should i run in each of them. I doubt i'm gonna runb more than ten psi on the 1.8L.
Oh yeah, probably gonna run em-4d on the 1.8, and em-4e on the 2L, if you think i should run 4e on both tell me can't decide, seeing as how the 1.8L is the GF's and was probably gonna keep it a little milder.
TIA


_Modified by needspeedmk2gti at 6:28 AM 1-12-2004_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (needspeedmk2gti)*

WOW! Two turbo charged 16Vs both running SDS. That's a lot of money bro. I'm not saying you can't afford it but you seem a little boost happy(nothing wrong with it as long as people go through with it)
I'd say 42lb injectors would be fine for both setups. I'm curious as to why you would run the d system. How are going to handle spark. I would get the e system as a minimum.

Okay this is too everyone that "said" they wanted SDS and showed interest but now do not want it....
*  PLEASE EMAIL STEVE SO HE CAN TAKE YOU OFF THE LIST!!!  * 
There are probably 30 people that have shown interest and ONLY EIGHT that are really in. We really could use a couple more people because 25% is right around the corner!!! This is a great oppourtunity people.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Count me in for an Em4E for a future project...


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Amen to that Jason,








If you want in on this you HAVE to email or IM me, [email protected] .
out of 29 people, 8 are confirmed and 3-4 are pending with more info, including Mr. needspeedmk2gti !

needspeedmk2gti, a link on injector sizing:
http://www.sdsefi.com/techffhp.htm
Those are for flywheel hp numbers at 100% duty cycle. multiply each one by 0.85 to get the max projected hp that you can safely use an injector with.
42lb injectors would be good for the 1.8L 16v that you want 200-220hp out of.
55lb injectors would be good for hte 2.0L 16v that you want 300hp out of.
If you need injectors, IM Scott F. Williams, he can get injectors for great prices. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...15279 a link to his profile so you can IM him.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

And guys, it doesn't matter if you don't know what size injectors to get, nothing is permanent in the system. So if you order the system for 210cc injectors and actually buy 420s, you'll just need to change the numbers. And just because they proprogram the systems to your specs, doesn't mean you throw it on and start boosting like a psycho, you still need to fine-tune it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I'll be vacuuming like a psycho when I get SDS installed.
Can't pull boost (yet) so do the next best thing and pulll. um vacuum


----------



## needspeedmk2gti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

last question before confirmation, whats the impedence on those. we are doing the 1.8L first, i'd post a pic of the turbo, but i don't have my camera on me


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (needspeedmk2gti)*

They are low impedance injectors (from Scott anyway) . SDS provides a resistor pack for low impedance injectors, just so you know.


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

That 25% would save everyone a lot of cash!!! This is the time to buy!!! 
*The good point of this buy is the fact that we can all stick together and help each-other out if we have questions w/ the install. (So we will be saving a good deal of money and form a support team) .. * 
** For those of you who are in the buy or who want to be please post for the deadline is drawing near.
Dan J. Kraus


















_Modified by D_Kraus_Dirtbiker at 9:57 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

Not to crowd your topic but if anyone needs sds installed in nj I can do it and street tune it for around 500.00


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (turbo12v)*

I forwarded the SDS order form to my mechanic today. He knows exactly what I need...Im kinda new to engine management..so Im learning as I go. Thats why Im really happy to hear that people will be asking eachother questions. Dont worry Im not going to bombared everyone with email!!!!!


----------



## needspeedmk2gti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

alright, just sent off my info, hope i didn't forget anything


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

MarksCorrado-
Don't worry about "bombarding" people with email. If I had a nickle for everytime I've IMed agtronic and killa so far I would be rich. But I'll tell you what...make sure you understand WHY your mechanic picks what he does because one day...you won't need that mechanic.
Jason


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

ok cool
I pretty much know the reasons why...the biggest thing is the tuning part of things. The values and shiz like that that Im researching..fuel and timing..you know.....
The biggest reason I need a mechanic is cause of the tools...I wish I was able to have a hoist and impact tools


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Well, 12 confirmed, we can get 25% off now







It would be nice to have a couple more though.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

outstanding! Good stuff fellas, and great work steven







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splat45 (Aug 2, 2003)

im in on a em4f sending you mail on questions but for sure im in


----------



## splat45 (Aug 2, 2003)

stevent you have mail


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (splat45)*

Im still in..just waiting for my mechanic to send me back the email with the list of everything I need.
Whats the new total going to be after %25 off?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

SWEET! 25% off. That's AWESOME. How often do you find something that you really want that you don't need(I know...but that term is relative) and to make the offer more sweeter you get 25% off. Now if I could only get EVERYTHING else I needed 25% off I know I would save thousands!!!
Jason


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Sorry guys but i'm not going to make this GB at the moment. My student loan refunds were a little less then I expected. I need to get a few other things right now. I hope to jump in during the summer if you can get another one started. 
Thanks and sorry for the delay.
Marty.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (martman45)*

Man







, I've tracking a Digi 1 swap for so long.......no tuners, no dyno, absoulitly no help for standalone in a city of a million. I've been looking for 6 months and this pops up







.


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

whats the final price with the 25% for the bare minimum
I had a family emergency come up and had to spend some money, I think I still have enough I just need to know


_Modified by VW blk Jetta3 at 12:20 PM 1-16-2004_


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*

The minimum system is $1249 retail (with coils). 25% off is $936. You would need (minimum) a 3 bar MAP for boost and you could run SDS.


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

i did some math for u guys .. this is my sinarieo and the options i plan on getting .. 
as u can see .. even with a lot of options i still get the complet system for less than the price of the unit alone .. grate job guys .. 

1249-unit
91-knock(or 30 with out sensors)
30-fule pump relay
75-fast idel
30-fan relay
90-3 bar
50-lcd
total comes out to 1615(with knock sensors) 
20% off that is 323 
25% off that is 403.75 
so total for 20%off is 1292+ship 
and 25%off is 1184.25+ship . 
total with out knock sensors=1555
20% off that is =311
25% of that is =388.75
total for 20% off is =1244+ship
total for 25% off is =1166.25+ship 
_Modified by turbo 20v at 11:01 AM 1-16-2004_


_Modified by turbo 20v at 11:04 AM 1-16-2004_


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*

That looks good. If you have a 2 wire Bosch knock sensor from your old motor you can probably use that sensor instead of using the one from SDS (saving you $60).
If you want to sign up, fire me an email, [email protected] and I'll get you on the list. Thanks!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

ok... FI N00bie here.. What do I need on my MK4 soon to be turboed? (I mean, which system and add-ons would be reccomended?)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_ok... FI N00bie here.. What do I need on my MK4 soon to be turboed? (I mean, which system and add-ons would be reccomended?)

- EM4-4F system
- Fast Idle (for A/C since you're in Floriduh)
- 3 bar map (for boost)
Knock sensor option if you want it, and backlit LCD is nice to have. Also, if you plan to ditch the stock ECU, you should get the fuel-pump relay.
(Steven, only helping out, since you can't be online 24/7) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Agtronic at 2:46 AM 1-18-2004_


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

numb brain question comes now: will my airbags/abs work if I ditch the stock ECU?
and what would be a price for all that?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

If you take out the stock ECU you will run into some problems. Your oil light will blink and beep very annoyingly. I'm not sure about ABS and airbags, but it's logical that you would lose that functionality as well.
Keep the stock ECU so you won't run into the extra problems. Just disconnect the sensors you don't need (i.e. MAF, coils, water temp, etc).


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

start another GB on a SDS in the spring/summer or something, I can prolly afford it then, and I'm going to need it for sure.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

The AIR BAGS and ABS are totally independant systems. They will not be affected. And like Steven said, leave the stock ECU in and take out the check engine light to avoid having to wire in the tach and signal. (Blinking oil light happens when there is no tach signal).


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (pocketrocket84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pocketrocket84gti* »_start another GB on a SDS in the spring/summer or something, I can prolly afford it then, and I'm going to need it for sure.

it's not so easy to just start one up. It takes a lot of work and time to coordinate with all the people that are just dreaming. And at 25% for a NEW system...you might be better off looking for the cash now. I saw a guy trying to sell a used EM-3F system for what I'm getting my 4F system for in the classifieds. The time is NOW!
Jason


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

It's getting closer!!!


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Thanks for the corrections Agtronic, I knew someone would correct me


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

I would like to hear from any one that has problems w/standalone......IM me as Steven would like to keep this on topic.
BTW, what is required to swap to EFI from CIS?
I'll need 
-fuel rail
-injecoters
???


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

when does the gruop buy end?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

It ended yesterday.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

it did? I thought you had said the end of the month?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

Unfortunately no. If you want a system email me ASAP and we will go from there... I will not sending the info to SDS for several days so it will give you a bit of time to act (since you expressed interest before)
As of now though, this GB is closed.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

IB4TGBE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splat45 (Aug 2, 2003)

so hows our deal coming along? BUMP


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (splat45)*

i just got in .. hell yea ... thanks steve ... form the looks of it .. we got a couple of peeps running 1.8t's on standalone ... hoooooooo cant wait to see the numbers we put down ..


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*

Screw you guys, I didn't want a SDS anyway *pouts*
I'll be up for one in May. 21, screw drinking, I'm gonna be boosted!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

22 people confirmed!!!
Talk about SDS recognizing VWvortex members!!!
I don't know how much they profit per system but if everyone sends in their money then they will sell at mininum $25,000 to Vortex members this week!!!
Great job guys.
Jason


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_22 people confirmed!!!


Can I be #23? I just found this damn post.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (NYCMK3Jetta)*

I'd like to start another feeler for maybe May or so.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

I will be doing another buy in May or June if you want to wait until then.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

If you go with another group buy in May/June, when shall we expect it to reach us? In about 2-3 weeks after paying for one?


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

Steven T is da man! I cant wait to get my SDS!!! Wooohoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

Yeah dude, it would take probably 2 weeks after payment to get your system.
I can't wait to get my system,damn!


----------



## splat45 (Aug 2, 2003)

i just sent my money/payment so it should be here soon yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (splat45)*

time to start getting excited!!!! BOOOOOOOOSSSSSTTTT!!!!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (splat45)*

Just sent mine as well...
Looking forward to grafting the SDS onto my car in addition to the existing CIS (via 2nd fuel rail)... I know this has got to rile some of the standalone purists


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Wow!!!














When you guys get your systems,I will try to start a SDS FAQ thread,and can help everybody install and tune, and if you BUILD your cars SOLID,this WILL make it run well.............but will not make a worn out engine or turbo work like new,remember,your BUILDUP has to be SOLID,and you still have to run the right octane for your compression/and boost,even with stand alone................welcome to programmable EFI,and EVERY ONE of you will now be "YOUR OWN PERSONAL {CHIP} TUNER",which can be bad if you rush into it without understanding,BUT if you take the TIME to understand what you are doing,it is a powerful tool that will reward you with power and reliability.....................Hollla!!!


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

Ill help anyone that needs it too.
I got in on this at the last minute, its going in my friends Jetta.
Gonna be a beast after Im done with it.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

Hey, how about a ross machine racing trigger mount group by now that we all have these systems coming?


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Sahale)*

Id be in on that..I was actualy just thinkin of that cause I forgot to mention it before!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

I'd go for it as well...


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Im sure SDS would be happy to deal with us again since we just gave them over $20,000 of business







Im lovin the service they have been providing us with too...fast, and no complications. that is with Steven's help though! he da man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

Got home tonight to find a present for me! I got my SDS today WOOOOHOOOO looks awesome


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

rmr said they would do 30 each for the trigger mounts if we had 10 people, that is around 15% off. Not a huge savings but its a good deal to begin with anyways. Do you guys think this is worthwhile? I'll try to send an email out to the list of those who participated in the group buy and see what kind of interest there is.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Sahale)*

I bought my SDS bracket from Ross Machine a while ago, shipping is quite killer, like $10.. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

http://websearch.cs.com/cs/boo....html















, hallaaaaaaaa! Yeah baby, I've been racing through the hall sensor bracket/ making/mounting over and over. Didn't know about this.........I'm in ASAP. If not I'll just drop the $35 retail.


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

u guys know how good this thing would be on the 1.8t .. only seen it on 16v blocks that have the power steering bracket ..


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*

does somebody make a bracket for a VR6?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

Your're going to have to make a bracket anyways, I'd go for it.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

VR 6 bracket has to be made,I made mine out of some scrap aluminum pieces,I used the front crank oil seal carrier housing bolts to hold bracket to engine.Works well,but have to remove it to change serpentine belt.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

I mounted mine directly to the power-steering bracket, and adjusted spacing with washers. Holding strong, never had an RPM ERROR. No bracket needed. But I don't think everyone can do this, I was lucky to have a bracket right there asking to be used. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Tell the folks your application.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

To add, yes, Argonic is correct. The 8v P/S bracket is suffent.


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: rmr group buy*

I sent an email out to everyone who was in on the group buy and have 3-4 reponses, but with the variety of applications people have I don't think we will be getting enough for the group purchase (10). Not a huge deal I guess since it was only 5 bucks and we all just spent over a thousand, haha...


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: rmr group buy (Sahale)*

I just droped $50 for mine.


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

easy way to make a sturdy mount for a vr6 is out of 1/2 steel plate comming out from rear motor mount and then on an angle to the pully. I actually jacked the car up from it and it held. it is the large 17mm bolt on the back of the motor


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (turbo12v)*

if you got a bracket for 5 you got a hell of a deal. I picked mine up from Ross and it was ~50 shipped.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

Id love to pickup one of their fuel rails while Im at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

Possible LM-1 wideband GB in the works
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1230970
Done, look @ the threads below. 


_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 9:47 PM 2-9-2004_


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Whats LM-1 wideband?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_Whats LM-1 wideband?









http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Sweet..thx for the link! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

LM-1 wideband GB on http://www.Pocketrocket.ca http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
http://www.pocketrocket.ca/cgi...00589
Do not start talking about a GB on Vortex as it is not going to happen and need to keep it off here. 


_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 9:50 PM 2-9-2004_


----------



## VWhitey (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

can I still get in on this group buy?


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (VWhitey)*

I mailed my payment near 2 weeks ago any word from sds?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (VWhitey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWhitey* »_can I still get in on this group buy?

not this one but supposively there will be another in the spring/summer time.


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*

got my sds this morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## needspeedmk2gti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (VW blk Jetta3)*

mine came yesterday


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: SDS interest? (needspeedmk2gti)*

Just about everybody got their systems (I'm still waiting on mine, should be here soon). 
I will be doing another GB sometime around June in case you people are interested.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: SDS interest? (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_Just about everybody got their systems (I'm still waiting on mine, should be here soon).

That sucks! The guy who put in all the effort and time into this is the guy who get's it last.


----------

